# Ayre Acoustics USB DAC



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Ayre, brings their expertise in conjunction with Wavelength`s USB technology.


High end audio brand, Ayre Acoustics is the first licensee of Wavelength Audio's new "asynchronous" USB technology called Streamlength software. USB Technology is needed to connect Apple iPods, iPhones and other computer based sources with more traditional audiophile products.

With this new technology under the hood, Ayre can make an external digital to analog converter box that has the critical master audio clock where it belongs - right next to the D/A chip itself, and without resorting to anon-standard interface. This external D/A converter box can be connected to virtually any computer running either Windows or Mac operating systems via the standard USB port. One can choose his favorite music playback program and enjoy all the power and flexibility that computer-based audio offers, while still enjoying state-of-the-art sound from his music system.

Ayre's move towards computer audio comes as companies like Cary Audio, WADIA and Krell all work to find creative ways to get iPod and other computer-based media into today's modern, high end AV system.


----------



## mjb1023 (Jul 17, 2009)

I heard a demo of the Ayre USB DAC at a recent event at a local High End Audio/Video dealer and came away very impressed. A Rep from Ayre played both 16/44 and 24/96 recorded music and explained the advantage of their clocking system.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

mjb1023 said:


> I heard a demo of the Ayre USB DAC at a recent event at a local High End Audio/Video dealer and came away very impressed. A Rep from Ayre played both 16/44 and 24/96 recorded music and explained the advantage of their clocking system.


That sounds really god. I imagine it was a full out all Ayre electronics??


----------



## mjb1023 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, all the electronics were Ayre driving Wilson WP 8s with Transparent Opus interconnects and cable. Not a bad setup.:bigsmile:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

mjb1023 said:


> Yes, all the electronics were Ayre driving Wilson WP 8s with Transparent Opus interconnects and cable. Not a bad setup.:bigsmile:


No, definitely not at all!!


----------

